# Help. IBS, anxiety and panick attacks



## abinash (Nov 8, 2010)

Can anyone give me any advice please, am getting desperate....I was diagnosed with IBS two years ago triggered by anxiety and diet. I have a young son who has a serious medical condition and I worry constantly.I am really struggling on the days he has hospital appointments and the days leading up to them. They are usually morning appointments (IBS always worse for me in the mornings) and I suffer pains, urgency for the toilet etc. The hospital is 40 mins away and am terrified of being 'caught short' in the car. Last time he had an appointment I had a terrible tummy and five minutes into the journey I had a panick attack as I feared I was going to soil myself and the pain was terrible. I felt my throat swelling, heart thumping, thought I would pass out. My husband had to drive me home and take my son on his own. I went to the toilet 12 times in all and was exhausted and in pain.My Gp has prescribed propanalol to help with my anxiety, which does make a difference day to day, but on hospital days I am a mess. My son needs two further operation in the next year ( that will total 6 operations) and my stomach cant take it anymore.ps I take propanalol, mebeverine, peppermint capsules, probiotics.I am very reluctant to take antidepressants as I dont feel depressed, just worried and on edge all the time. I am careful with my diet in teh lead up to appointments. I was offered therapy but dont fell confident it will help , and ironically I would be very anxious about these appointments and trigger attacks.thanks for any adviceNash


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I have serious abdominal pain since I was 16 and know I am twenty one and Its has gotten really bad. A year ago I had panic attacks that I thougth I couldent handle. I will struggle to get out of bed and will youst be under the covers of my bed scared to face life. I got really skinny and I whent to see my doctor and he send me a antidepressant and ive been feeling better and ni more panic attack but my pain is always there.


----------



## Juliette (Nov 19, 2010)

How are you doing Nash?Are you able to make it to these appts okay at the hospital?I don't really have any advice I am also having panic attacks related to eating and or needing to use the bathroom.I am feeling debilitated by this myself and wondered how you are getting along?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I also take propranalol 3 times a day and they do help to take the edge off although you don't mention that you take anything to help the diarrhea. I take immodiums everyday but if you know you have a hospital appointment that you need to get to with your family, I would recommend that you try them. They stop the diarrhea so perhaps start taking 2 when you are feeling stressed. Immodiums will stop the diarrhea, probably long enough for you to get to the hospital. Just take them a good 2-3 hours before you need to leave and they will kick. Or even take one the afternoon before as they will start to work. I can't recommend the immodiums enough and it took me several years to know about them but they really help and I couldn't manage without them. Claire


----------

